# How to install a Boot Manager



## balanga (Feb 13, 2017)

How would I go about installing a Boot Manager if I want to install FreeBSD?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 13, 2017)

If you use standard install media, it will ask you if you want to install one and then do it for you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

Note that boot0cfg(8) (the bootmanager) only supports MBR and UFS. It does not support GPT or ZFS.


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2017)

OJ said:


> If you use standard install media, it will ask you if you want to install one and then do it for you.



I can't say I've ever noticed... At what point does this come up, and does it depend on which FreeBSD version?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 13, 2017)

balanga said:


> I can't say I've ever noticed... At what point does this come up, and does it depend on which FreeBSD version?



I'm not good at memory tasks, but right at or near the end it says something similar to "is this the only OS". It has always done this.


----------

